# Homemade Push Pole



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

Any recommendations on a sub $100 push pole? I found one of these today:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ct&cmCat=Related_IPL_016220&id=0053152019791a

But it looks like it's only available for in-store pick-up. Anyone ever make a push pole using PVC or something similar? Everything I see in the fishing stores around Charleston is pushing $300. I just can't justify spending that much when I can only get out to the flats when the tides are just right here. Tried putting an ad up on craigslist. We'll see what happens with that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

1-1/4" wood dowel is a buck 29 a foot so that's about 21 dollars for 16'
2 (3" stainless screws) cost 80 cents
a chunk of 1x4 12" long costs a buck 45
a bottle of teak oil is 7 bucks

Belt sander puts a point on the pole
and a flat spot on the side of the last foot of the butt
Shape the 1x4 into a simple skeg
drill 2 holes thru the pole into the edge of the skeg
2 screws to fasten the skeg on with
and one rag to rub the oil on the wood.











There have been a bunch of posts regarding pushpoles here,
use the search option to dig them up.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

I can tell you that I have had one of those pushpoles when I had my aluminum bass boat and they suck!!! Literally, they fill up with water and when you pull it out the water drains out. Not very stealthy. I would go with Brett's idea.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wood dowels are cheap, find one the length you want without knots.
Add a point and a foot and you've made an inexpensive pole.

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1243453720


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I bought an old used one from a forum member for around 100 bucks. 

I'd shoot for that and keep your eyes open for something on craigslist.


----------



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, didn't realize it had been posted before. Really appreciate the input. Thanks guys.


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

i did just notice that bass pro, atleast in orlando, is carrying lamiglass fiberglass and composite pole kits similar to Mangrove. they run for around 250 on up. i like the dowel myself- coat it with poly. i made a foot out of a u-shaped plastic dowel handle. works well for my gheenoe and I only have 35 bucks in it. pushpoles are waaay too expenseive for a good composite pole, but they sure are nice


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> i did just notice that bass pro, atleast in orlando, is carrying lamiglass fiberglass and composite pole kits similar to Mangrove.  they run for around 250 on up. i like the dowel myself- coat it with poly.  i made a foot out of a u-shaped plastic dowel handle.  works well for my gheenoe and I only have 35 bucks in it. pushpoles are waaay too expenseive for a good composite pole, but they sure are nice



But using a real push pole is sooooooooooo much easier.
I'm not saying the dowel wouldn't work, but I'm sure one would get tired far quicker than using a light weight push pole.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I have used push poles that are closet rod and push poles that were made from old FG pole vault poles. The closet rod push poles are okay up to 14 ft. I've used 14 ft wood poles all day in deep mud and not really had any problems. If I ever touch a carbon pole, I may be ruined forever, but that time is a long way away with my current budget. 

I think wood push poles feel too heavy and floppy when they are 16 ft or longer and they break easily. However, at 14 ft, the only benefit of fiberglass over wood is that they break less, which is pretty important when you are in the back of the marsh. 

I have no opinion on carbon poles as I have never used one. I have noticed that most of the guys on the forum seem to favor 18 ft or longer poles. If you need a push pole above 14 ft, find something in fiberglass or carbon. FG pole vault poles can be cheap if you can find the old ones, but the lengths are often limited.

Nate


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

...trust me, if I could swing a few hundred right now I wouldnt have a wood closet rod. but, as little time as I actually fish, compared to spending time on this forum, the closet rod makes due for me. those composites and graphite poles are a freakin dream, especially if its a long rod


----------

